# What thickness/gauge steel should I use for a firebox baffle?



## jdsmith (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm gonna put in a baffle/deflector from my firebox into my cooking chamber like many others have done.  I've gone back thru and looked at several posts but am having a hard time coming up with any discussion on the gauge of steel/thickness used.  Suggestions?


----------



## 3montes (Oct 5, 2009)

What kind of smoker are you modifying?


----------



## guvna (Oct 5, 2009)

something between 16 and 20 gauge should work just fine...


----------



## jdsmith (Oct 5, 2009)

These are pics of it when it was brand new.  I've since taken off the top rack so that I could lower the exhaust down to the main cooking grate.


----------



## nate_46 (Oct 6, 2009)

I used 16g on my SNP.  Worked like a charm.


----------

